
Lessons in creativity and joy at XOXO - jwallaceparker
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3261-lessons-in-creativity-and-joy-at-xoxo
======
olasitarska
Totally agree, especially with the conference part - that's why we are
throwing the next DjangoCon Europe in a real circus:
<http://2013.djangocon.eu/> :)

